# Pneumonia and bronchitis, anybody else had it?? how long to recover?



## Jocey_Jocey (Apr 17, 2008)

hihi,

I was diagnosed with mild pneumonia and brochitis a week ago (infection on my right lung and right bronchical), and was treated on an outpatient basis (2 weeks medication given) with an oral asthma drug, oral antibiotics and prescription cough syrup. I am still currently taking these medication.

I spent an entire week either in bed or sitting on the arm chair in the living room. Slept early like 8pm or 9pm and wake around 7am or 8am. I have not leave the house since diagnosed.

My breathing has smoothen and cough has lessen which only happens a few times in the morning and during the day. My mucus is no longer in deep color and has lessen. But I still can hear the whizzing/ bubbling sound at my chest and keep feeling weird while breathing as the heart pump pretty fast compare to usual self (not too sure if it is the side effect of the medication or due to my illness). I don't really feel fatigued, I only feel a little sleepy yet unable to fall asleep during the day. No fever either.


I am going back to my doctor on next Wednesday for a follow-up to see if he thinks I am recovering on schedule or whether he thinks I need further treatment. He only mentioned that it could take roughly two weeks to get over the actual infection but didn't tell me anything as far as how long to expect to be feeling bad. I am also returning to work on this coming Monday where I am a little worried. 


I have no friends to talked about pneumonia, so thought of going online to see if i am able to seek some sharing sessions with people with similar experience.

So anybody else has had a similar experience (pneumonia, bronchitis treated as an outpatient), what was your experience?

Jocelyn


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 17, 2008)

Oof, I'm sorry you're going through this. That is no fun at all.

I've had pneumonia twice in my life, and both times it took MONTHS for me to feel whole again. The antibiotics took care of the infection in a couple of weeks but I wasn't strong for a while, and remember that each time the cough lasted for about three months. 

Which I hate to have to tell you. BUT you will get better. Take care of yourself and rest as much as you can. 

The cough won't be awful the whole time at all. Toward the end mine was just an irritating slight cough.


----------



## Jocey_Jocey (Apr 18, 2008)

hi waxwing

Thanks for sharing that to me. these two days i am getting slightly better, the wheezling sound has reduce and only happens a little in the morning or night. This is the first time i had bronchitis and pneumonia. i am very worried and really hope it will be the last time to have it.


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 18, 2008)

I am so sorry, i typed a huge response yesterday and my computer had an issue and it dumped all my windows....

so, here is an answer in shortened form...having any and i mean ANY resp illness can change the compliance or stretch in your lungs for up to 6 months, i know it sounds extreme, and sometimes is...but yes, you can have symptoms for quite a while...

i would suggest if you are still feeling short of breath in another week or so, that you revisit the doc and ask for an inhaler of some type, that should tide you over until your lungs get back to normal....


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 18, 2008)

I remember it took me a long time to recover from a BAD bout of pneumonia i had in high school. The doc said if i waited anohter day or two i would have been in the hospital. It took me a really long time not to feel my butt kicked just from walking to the car from my apartment. I was weak for a good month. My mom had to drive me three blocks to school for a good month or two.
I hope you take care of yourself and start to recover. 
Last time i had bronchitis it took me about 3 weeks to be able to walk down the hall without getting out of breath. So, yeah, it sucks.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Apr 18, 2008)

Jocey,
Sorry to hear you are having troubles. I was literally sick from Thanksgiving to the new year. I got over it only to get it back about a month later. I am now finishing up yet another bout with it. Hopefully the last! I have had it in my lungs so much this year. I agree with the inhaler - I couldn't have made it without it. Also, my doctor gave me a breathing treatment in his office that helped, too. Good luck, and feel better!


----------



## Jocey_Jocey (Apr 22, 2008)

hi all

A big thank you for the sharing your experience with me and the concerns. 

2 weeks since i contact the virus, my breathing is almost back to normal. No more wheezing sound but there is still some bubbling sound which i deduced it is from the sputum in my airway. Just like having normal cough with phlegm during the day. I am currently not intaking any asthmatic drugs. But are there any medication to dissolve the phlegm or and medication to make myself to cough out???

I just went back to work yesterday. My work setting involves toddlers and young children so I was pretty worried. A number of my students are coughing very badly and under asthmatic medication. I am worried will i pass the virus to them as now their upper respiratory should be quite vulnerable.

When i went back i also being notified that 1 child was suffering from lung infection and that is the child who pass the virus to me. Thanks god that I was notified the source my virus is from so now i know the actual virus attacking and causing my lung infection.

Though a little more tired than usual after work but everything goes pretty well. Wearing a face mask during the time in school. My voice is back to normal too. Hopefully this Thursday review will good...

Jocelyn


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm really glad you're feeling better! It's slow but you'll be 100% before you know it.


----------



## Jocey_Jocey (Apr 25, 2008)

hi all

Went for the review yesterday. The doctor was good, without x-ray can already tell me the situation in my lungs. currently the virus is not totally cleared but nothing to worry about. Now the priority is to remove the phlegm in my lungs and in the bronchial first.

The doctor prescribed a stronger antibiotics, phlegm dissolver, expectorant cough syrup. Felt pretty good after taking the medication, been coughing out a lot of phlegm and feel more comfortable in my lungs.

Next review is 5 days later. Do hope my body is recovering as schedule.

Jocelyn


----------



## GoddessNoir (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow, sorry to hear you are going through this. I had bronchitis few years back and it was horrible. I was really sick for about a month and it took about another month before I was normal again. 

In addition to what your doctor has prescribed, you should try sage tea or ginger tea. It really helps to clear out the airways by breaking up the phlegm. Your tummy muscles will probably hurt from coughing but, it really helps. Stay warm fro drafts, keep covered and feel better.


----------



## Jocey_Jocey (May 5, 2008)

Hi all,

Thank you for sharing. I have been sick for almost a month and now is slowly regaining back my strength and stamina.

Had done my x-ray 5 days ago, shown that my lung is clear. Though some phlegm in the airway but my doctor say it is very little only so he prescribed another 3 days of medication just for clearing the airway.

Really thank you guys for your support and time to reply my post. It has been a great support to me as i really fell into depression due to this sickness. I am a very active girl and due to this illness I have to stop all sport activities and social interactions and i was pretty sad about it. This is also the first i been so sick and do hope it wouldn't happen again....

I will take care of myself and you guys too do take care of yourself....


----------



## Jocey_Jocey (May 24, 2008)

GoddessNoir said:


> Wow, sorry to hear you are going through this. I had bronchitis few years back and it was horrible. I was really sick for about a month and it took about another month before I was normal again.
> 
> In addition to what your doctor has prescribed, you should try sage tea or ginger tea. It really helps to clear out the airways by breaking up the phlegm. Your tummy muscles will probably hurt from coughing but, it really helps. Stay warm fro drafts, keep covered and feel better.






Yea thanks for the info of ginger tea... though i am announced to be clear but still phlegm in my airway causing rumbling vibration in the airway, after drinking ginger tea, the phlegm reduces and rumbling sound also reduces... do hope to get ful recovery soon.


----------



## Jocey_Jocey (Jun 6, 2008)

Been almost 2 weeks since i diagnosed pneumonia.
Most of my lifestyle has been back to normal. Went back to work and everything goes well. As for health still having phlegm in my airway. time to time i still can feel the rumbling sound at bronchial near lungs area and still coughing now and then.
Has stopped seeing western doctor and swapped to Chinese physician. DO hope it can balance my body pressure... anyone there seen a Chinese physician regarding this problem? 

Please share you experience with me!!!


----------

